

The Startup Reality Show - Danilka

Here is the deal.<p>If this post hits the index page by tomorrow morning, I will make a reality show out of my half a million in funding international startup.<p>All these big media are trying to do something like this, but they have no idea what is really going on. If enough people would watch this, I will do everything I can to make it happen.<p>Here is my background: http://www.crunchbase.com/person/danil-kozyatnikov
======
chris_dcosta
I'm begging you not to. Reality TV killed music, please don't let it do the
same for start-ups. Give it 15 years at least....

On that note too, I don't think I would want my start-up featured, I think it
would lose all credibility. The purpose of reality TV is to contrive conflict
for the sake of an audience. I can't imagine the damage that might do to even
the most mature founders' reputations.

So please don't try and turn our industry into a Simon Cowell merry-go-round
for the sake of a buck.

~~~
noahth
Reality TV killed music the same way it killed being young & drunk - not at
all. And if you think there's a significant difference between, say, TC
Disrupt & Idol, I think you're giving Disrupt way too much credit.

I do agree with you, though, that nothing would be a more foolish way to kill
your reputation (and most likely your startup) than to submit it to the
additional stress of reality TV. At least, it sounds like you're making that
point in the second paragraph.

------
mcrider
I really hate reality tv, probably similar to most other HN'ers, but I must
admit I really like watching Dragon's Den (I think its called Shark Tank in
the US). I think a show about startups could go along a similar format (but
over a longer period, not just the pitch) and be interesting to watch for me
as well as for a lay audience (which you'd have to ensure if you wanted the
show to have any success).

------
nurik
Dragons Den and the like are close to that. It was fun watching. However, I
rather would like to see a documentation series on how startups try to solve
real problems they face during their development process: first customer,
marketing, hr, funding etc...just one start up per show...

------
acangiano
This is a good idea if you can pull it off, but "if this post hits the index
page" comes across as childish. A project like this will generally get the
attention of this group, but hitting the frontpage depends on many factors,
including when the story was submitted. I wouldn't take it as a serious
indicator of non-interest, if this particular time it doesn't hit the
frontpage. You submitted this when it was 3 AM in California (probably not the
ideal time). Either way, I'll upvote you and help you reach said frontpage. I
hope something cool comes out of this project.

~~~
Danilka
I agree, thanks for your input! It's got some attention for what I wrote, so I
think that it is worth trying. I will do this and post the result back on
monday.

~~~
negrera
Will upvote as well. What I would suggest--to get even more attention--is have
some sort of trailer or 'short' to get people interested.

I think the focus as suggested above should be on making a raw, "real,"
depiction of start-up life (Peter Thiel is making a video supposedly with the
same general idea...but it's very likely it will be too "hollywood").

------
robjohnson
I'd watch it - but I'd hope it was a lot less edited than that bloomberg tech
stars series.

~~~
Danilka
Can you guys give some input on what would you be interested in watching?

------
coryl
Kind of like the techstars show on bloomberg?

------
dominictarr
oh, I'm totally up voting this.

